
Off duty, black cops in New York feel threat from fellow police - georgecmu
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/23/us-usa-police-nypd-race-insight-idUSKBN0K11EV20141223
======
ChuckMcM
I think this really cuts right to the problem which is two fold, first is
racial profiling and the second is the _presumption of guilt_ that is going
on. It is the latter which I find really disturbing.

In a better world an officer might stop someone and ask what they are doing
and some id, but they must presume that the person is innocent. My favorite
quote from my sister (who is a public defender) is "Being a minority is not
probable cause." Once the officer has read the id, they should be on their
way.

------
simoncarter
Completely off topic, but the comma in the title feels very out of place.

~~~
dang
It's short for "When they are off duty" and is a common construct in old-
school headline writing.

------
byEngineer
You would think logical people are here. If 80% of crimes is done by Blacks in
a neighborhood isn't it more efficient to look for criminals in this group
even if it is just 15% minority?

Why males don't complain about being targeted by the Police compared to women?

~~~
logn
If you're focusing on policing a subset of people, that subset will be charged
with a disproportionately high number of crimes.

~~~
byEngineer
Charged isn't convicted. Somehow Blacks are 70% of prison population. So it
looks like the cops are right. Unless we will buy now into a conspiracy theory
that Blacks are convicted based solely on the skin color.

~~~
thanksgiving
> Charged isn't convicted.

> Somehow Blacks are 70% of prison population.

Enter the plea bargain.

Those are not necessarily inconsistent. They will throw down the book at you
and say you face 199 years in prison unless you plead guilty. Have you already
forgotten Aaron Swartz?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_Swartz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_Swartz)

------
omonra
1st sentence - "have experienced the same racial profiling that cost Eric
Garner his life".

How narrative gets created before your eyes.

His death being an unfortunate accident, how does racial profiling explain it?

~~~
click170
When does it stop being an unfortunate accident and start being a crime? How
many incidents does it take before we can agree on the existence of a pattern
of abuse against visible minorities?

Each incident is itself an unfortunate accident. Together though, I argue they
already are indicative of racial profiling, racism, and an a pattern of
problematic behaviour among law enforcement professionals.

